# Hgh ??



## mrbjoiner (Oct 4, 2013)

want to try but im having a having a hard time finding some.. anyone with experience using please chime in on who you used it from on here... 
about 6 months or 8 months ago i found a thread on some results for a really reasonable price i just dont remember who it was. 
thanks.


----------



## Christsean (Oct 4, 2013)

Check your box


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Oct 4, 2013)

mrbjoiner said:


> want to try but im having a having a hard time finding some.. anyone with experience using please chime in on who you used it from on here...
> about 6 months or 8 months ago i found a thread on some results for a really reasonable price i just dont remember who it was.
> thanks.



There nothing reasonable about the price of HGH.

Take money when you to purchase it. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's really an expensive supplement and you really might want to go another route if you find it's too expensive. Make sure you follow a good routine workout wise and always make an effort to keep up with your supplements. You should stack it with something else also to get great results.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 9, 2013)

Do some reading up on CJC 1295 with DAC.


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 13, 2016)

if you can afford pharmaceutical grade hGH, using Genotropin 36 units unless you can afford then the option is higetropin 100 or 200 units also work perfectly for 4-8 units daily


----------

